# Add David West, Kevin Martin



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Those are the two young players the Bobcats need to add and start next year on the cheap. Martin is proving he has game in the summer league. The deal is easy. send Primoz Brezec and get back Martin and their 1st rounder next year. Im sure Sac would love Brezec. 

David West really hasnt fit in NO since Floyd left. He has a lot of scoring ability. Would make a great small forward for the bobcats.

Finally pick up Skita on a min. contract. He could be this years Brezec. Low risk. Bring back Allen and Theron Smith for size off the bench. Look to move Ely for teams coveting big men. Get a future first if u can.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> Those are the two young players the Bobcats need to add and start next year on the cheap. Martin is proving he has game in the summer league. The deal is easy. send Primoz Brezec and get back Martin and their 1st rounder next year. Im sure Sac would love Brezec.
> 
> David West really hasnt fit in NO since Floyd left. He has a lot of scoring ability. Would make a great small forward for the bobcats.
> 
> Finally pick up Skita on a min. contract. He could be this years Brezec. Low risk. Bring back Allen and Theron Smith for size off the bench. Look to move Ely for teams coveting big men. Get a future first if u can.


Brezec is a center and you don't find many of those around. I would rather keep the big man depth up front. Plus, Martin might be tearing up the summer leagues, but that proves absolutely nothing about his NBA game.

West, btw, is a PF, not a SF. 6'9" and pretty good wingspan. Mostly inside game.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Brezec is a center and you don't find many of those around. I would rather keep the big man depth up front. Plus, Martin might be tearing up the summer leagues, but that proves absolutely nothing about his NBA game.
> 
> West, btw, is a PF, not a SF. 6'9" and pretty good wingspan. Mostly inside game.


ive always thought of West as a tweener. certainly floyd used him for that. he doesnt not have consisent 3 point range, but he has good mid range. id start him at small forward with the lineup i proposed. Getting a 1st rounder and martin for brezec is good. He proved to be a decent player. but being in a bobcat uniform overhyped his game. his value wont get any higher


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Brezec better not be traded unless the Bobcats are going after another center.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> ive always thought of West as a tweener. certainly floyd used him for that. he doesnt not have consisent 3 point range, but he has good mid range. id start him at small forward with the lineup i proposed. Getting a 1st rounder and martin for brezec is good. He proved to be a decent player. but being in a bobcat uniform overhyped his game. his value wont get any higher


Bobcats already have a tweener in May, they don't need another one at the moment. I would much rather see Gerald Wallace resigned myself


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

kamego said:


> Bobcats already have a tweener in May, they don't need another one at the moment. I would much rather see Gerald Wallace resigned myself


wtf? May might be a f/c but he's not a combo forward like David West. The reason I proposed this deal is because it makes financial sense, and so far a deal like what i proposed would be consistent with Bernie's ideals.

Deja vue? Stealing another wing from the kings? The point is to get talent and develope it on the cheap. I watched West at Xavier. The guy can score trust me. The point is both players were taken towards the end of the first round in their respective drafts. Basically they are cheap.

Moving Brezec for Martin and a 1st rounder is a good trade. What do you think Brezec was worth last year? Nothing. He is a good role player. That was proved this year on the bobcats. You developed him, you have him at top value. Sell high, buy low. Especially at this point in the bobcats franchise. 

Bernie made a good business decision by drafting local products. You think either are going to be riding the pine. Give me a break. May and Felton both start next year, and they should. You arent contending for anyting. Play them. Start them. Find out what they got. Instead of spending cash to resign players. Just add guys like west and martin. And then get reserves on Min. contracts. one year deals. You will be glad you did once you have extra picks and a full cap.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> wtf? May might be a f/c but he's not a combo forward like David West. The reason I proposed this deal is because it makes financial sense, and so far a deal like what i proposed would be consistent with Bernie's ideals.
> 
> Deja vue? Stealing another wing from the kings? The point is to get talent and develope it on the cheap. I watched West at Xavier. The guy can score trust me. The point is both players were taken towards the end of the first round in their respective drafts. Basically they are cheap.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter what Brezec was worth last year because it's not last year any more. He is a young skilled center, not someone you just give up on. Why get rid of a guy who fits the team's system and plays well in it?

Gerald Wallace should be at the top of the to do list right now. He is the SF they need to resign.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

its matters only in the sense that the bobcats are doing a good job developing players, and I think thats important. I think he'd be a back up for the kings next year and average maybe 6 ppg and a few rebounds. a good journey man. getting Kevin Martin would be a good trade because I think he can shoot a good 3pt percentage and give you over 10ppg next year if he starts. I believe David West could average at least 10 as well. 

I suppose im just suggesting that the Bobcats take two more players and develope them. Financially it fills a lot of holes cheap.

Seriously, Gerald Wallace, how much of your cap are you going to give to him. I think if you want to contend in the future you should actually pass on him and trade Primo for a cheap sg and a 1st round pick. Stock picks and dump all unnecessary salary so you can go on a signing spree.

I suppose the only reason i suggest West and Martin is that I believe they have game, and their cost. I think it would be nice to have a full cap and only have Felton, May, and Okafor (and probably another rookie contract) under contract when you go to sign.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

West can score. I thought he would be a solid pro and I still do, if he can bounce back from injuries. I don't see why you want to play him at the 3 though. He's no shorter or smaller than Brand, but probably has a smaller wingspan. Plenty of big men have nice mid-range jumpers that stretch the defense and West can be one of those.

I still prefer the tall, long big man lineup of Brezec/Okafor/May/Ely over Okafor/May/West/Ely. Even if the Bobcats add a multi-dimensional scorer like Martin. They can always find a scoring 2 guard another year.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bobcats should not trade Brezec. Centers are hard to come by nowadays, plus the Kings already have Miller at center. They need help at SG so they're gonna wanna keep Martin anyways to split time with Garcia. I dunno much about West though, but why go after him when they already have May? Bobcats should just play this season out and see how it goes. They've already said they're not gonna be making many moves.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

they're not gonna be making many moves.[/QUOTE said:


> i looked at this from a salary perspective. West and Martin are cheap. And I know how much Bernie would like another first round pick so I came up with the Martin deal. Take away the bad sigma around Glen Robinson and I think you have a David West, who probably can defend better as well. West does have a better midrange shot then a brand, or okafor or may for that matter. But isnt the shotblocker or rebounder of an okafor or brand.
> 
> my only point about adding players is. They should be cheap. Wallace is going to want some coin. I think Bernie should add one year min. contracts over say giving wallace a 5 year deal.
> 
> as for Brezec, he could play well with Brad Miller in the lineup. He isnt going to get as many minutes with Sean May on the team now. Brezec was a good pickup by bickerstaff, just thinking about dealing him for Martin and a first round pick would have been laughable in previous years, so it seems bernie has a good eye for talent.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Trading away Brezec would leave the undersized Okafor as the team's full time center. With Brezec, the Bobcats are more versatile and can go Okafor/Brezec, May/Okafor, and (when Emeka is in foul trouble) May/Brezec. David West is still far from being able to contribute effectively as first big man off the bench. Acquiring West would add another young unproven PF to the roster, and will limit Sean May's minutes. Kevin Martin would be a great addition if Charlotte can acquire him without giving up Brezec.


----------

